# Higher Rates Higher Rates Higher Rates!!!



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

That's what I'll be shouting at Uber headquarters. 

Charlotte, NC needs higher rates. UberX drivers make 60 cents a mile and 11 cents a minute before expenses. We deserve better!!! Uber is not amazing. It sucks! They exploit drivers. Meanwhile Uber is taking in 40-50 percent or more of each ride. Why? Because they raised rates - upfront fare- it's just us sucker drivers don't get any of it. It's bull !!! Don't be a schmuck. You deserve more.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> That's what I'll be shouting at Uber headquarters.
> 
> Charlotte, NC needs higher rates. UberX drivers make 60 cents a mile and 11 cents a minute before expenses. We deserve better!!! Uber is not amazing. It sucks! They exploit drivers. Meanwhile Uber is taking in 40-50 percent or more of each ride. Why? Because they raised rates - upfront fare- it's just us sucker drivers don't get any of it. It's bull !!! Don't be a schmuck. You deserve more.


Here is a thought, get another job. Nobody is telling you to drive for Uber. Your just lazy and really don't want to work. Lets be honest.


----------



## jaydub (Apr 2, 2017)

Asheville, NC needs a rate adjustment. Hills and curves use more gas also brakes do not last a year


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

canyon said:


> Here is a thought, get another job. Nobody is telling you to drive for Uber. Your just lazy and really don't want to work. Lets be honest.


Ahhh another self-defeating driver. How unique. Uber counts on losers to do the job. News flash - you're worth more! So go get more!


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

So stop driving X. Upgrade your vehicle and buy commercial insurance. Drive Black only and use the platform as means to build a higher paying client base.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> That's what I'll be shouting at Uber headquarters.
> 
> Charlotte, NC needs higher rates. UberX drivers make 60 cents a mile and 11 cents a minute before expenses. We deserve better!!! Uber is not amazing. It sucks! They exploit drivers. Meanwhile Uber is taking in 40-50 percent or more of each ride. Why? Because they raised rates - upfront fare- it's just us sucker drivers don't get any of it. It's bull !!! Don't be a schmuck. You deserve more.


Businesses attempt to minimize their expenses and maximize their income. Drivers do it. Uber does it, too.
The Las Vegas market doesn't get much more than that either. But I expect lower rates to the drivers due to too many drivers. If Uber needs more drivers, they'll raise the rates. Drivers don't DESERVE anything other than what they agreed to.

I agree that driving for these rates is nuts. The problem comes down to a supply and demand issue. Too may drivers equals schmuck rates. Drivers can't complain about desperate drivers, they need any cash they can get. The non-desperate drivers should reconsider driving at these rates.

If Uber raised rates to the drivers, there would be more drivers. It might also mean fewer riders due to a possible fare increase to the riders. More drivers competing for fewer riders is not good. Is 3 rides per hour at $8 a ride better than 2 rides per hour at $10?


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

I think if drivers *****ed more, had protests etc things would change.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

I agree, you deserve better, go get a real job! 

I am not driving for them at $1.08 a mile & $0.19 a minute in one of the busiest markets. How the **** do you drive for $0.60 a mile?? GTFO OUT NOW!


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Yozee said:


> I agree, you deserve better, go get a real job!
> 
> I am not driving for them at $1.08 a mile & $0.19 a minute in one of the busiest markets. How the &%[email protected]!* do you drive for $0.60 a mile?? GTFO OUT NOW!


I have a real job. Rideshare is my side gig.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> You deserve more.


Exactly why do drivers deserve more?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> That's what I'll be shouting at Uber headquarters.
> 
> Charlotte, NC needs higher rates. UberX drivers make 60 cents a mile and 11 cents a minute before expenses. We deserve better!!! Uber is not amazing. It sucks! They exploit drivers. Meanwhile Uber is taking in 40-50 percent or more of each ride. Why? Because they raised rates - upfront fare- it's just us sucker drivers don't get any of it. It's bull !!! Don't be a schmuck. You deserve more.


Use your expensive gasoline Wisely !

P.s.- 1/2 bottle of used motor oil makes richer longer lasting higher temperature flames and More smoke !

Next week: which detergents to add to make Napalm !

Bonus : cheapest source for Phosphorus.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Exactly why do drivers deserve more?


More than what?

What we used to get?

what drivers in busier markets get per mile?

What i STILL get driving a taxi?

3 reasons right there...

I would be driving uber because it is honestly more convenient and 12 hour shifts can be grueling, but at least i'm making money.(OK honestly the cab company is better at driver support as well)

Some of us are getting 40% of what we used to get from uber... and half of what people in other markets are getting...

I know but i'm going to beat the ol dead horse and say this.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Exactly why do drivers deserve more?


Don't we all deserve more?


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

you will never see rates raise until drivers turn off the apps......only thing U/L will hear.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> you will never see rates raise until drivers turn off the apps......only thing U/L will hear.


As long as there is a revolving door of suckers that won't happen.


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

U/L have terrible retention rates because most newbies realize their earnings suck. Don't worry U/L will be raising rates soon using the rational of rising gas prices. Of course, I do next expect that drivers will see any of it.


----------



## XxFoodNowProxX (May 27, 2017)

jaydub said:


> Asheville, NC needs a rate adjustment. Hills and curves use more gas also brakes do not last a year


On the Hills shift your vehicle into second gear to save your brakes.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> As long as there is a revolving door of suckers that won't happen.


hopefully they won't run commercials all day on all tv and radio shows every 10 mins recruiting drivers, and paying absolutely no attention to getting riders.


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

If you drive for Uber, you are a schmuck!


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

Ace Richards said:


> If you drive for Uber, you are a schmuck!


So what's your excuse? Maybe your idea of fun is Trolling.


----------



## Caseygjel (Sep 21, 2017)

Going above and beyond and reading whether or not the passengers want to talk can result in some good tips. I suggest trying new things to see how you can earn more tips. After all, you are a contractor.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lurking said:


> So what's your excuse? Maybe your idea of fun is Trolling.


Yup that's me...


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Making real money with uber is all a dream now its time to wake up!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> That's what I'll be shouting at Uber headquarters.
> 
> Charlotte, NC needs higher rates. UberX drivers make 60 cents a mile and 11 cents a minute before expenses. We deserve better!!! Uber is not amazing. It sucks! They exploit drivers. Meanwhile Uber is taking in 40-50 percent or more of each ride. Why? Because they raised rates - upfront fare- it's just us sucker drivers don't get any of it. It's bull !!! Don't be a schmuck. You deserve more.


You and all the other driver's enable Uber to set the rates as low as they are. You have options


----------

